# Please SIGN - GOVERNMENT Petition to Protect our Herps



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/15804 

Please take a few minutes to sign this petition. Please use your real email address as it will use email confirmation to register your signature.

Someone else posted an ipetition that has had excellent feed-back; however this is now an official government petition. If we read 100,000 votes in 12 months then it will be discussed in commons and a decision made.

I have faith we can pull this off - I whole hearted think it's worth a try regardless.

Thank you very much.

x


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Woa didnt see this coming signed as soon as i saw this!


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> Woa didnt see this coming signed as soon as i saw this!


To be honest i think all the scares are 'in-house' if you like. False or heresay; I don't think there's any imediate threat for us, but this petition would safeguard against any and all threats that could arrise in the future.

x


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

agreed but it would show that us herp keepers will mae a stand etc etc


----------



## kezsilver (Aug 2, 2011)

filled and confirmed :2thumb:


----------



## MarkSerpentine (Aug 9, 2011)

Have signed and confirmed, not living in the UK but am a British citizen living in Ireland. I'm worried that if the British government adopt a policy banning exotic pets then the Irish would probably be fairly quick to follow suit.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

signed


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks everyone - mind and spread it round. every single signature counts. x


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 19, 2011)

signed


----------



## kinnie (Jul 18, 2011)

signed:2thumb:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

4 hours in and we've got 30+ signatures already - I want to say this is actually really good, but most of the signatures are from people on facebook!

letting the side down rfuk... tut tut. :lol2:
But yeah; there's now a fb event - search for ePetition for the Protection of Herp (reptile) Pet Trade in the UK and add you're fb friends; spreading the word works for gossip merchents - lets hope it works for real causes aswel.

x


----------



## furry_orange (Mar 29, 2010)

signed


----------



## BigRoj (Oct 26, 2010)

Signed and confirmed


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Signed this.

Though you need 100000 signatories to get it before parliament, and even then they will probably say we will look at it if/when it comes up.

I hope it works, but the pessimist in me says it won't.


----------



## BigRoj (Oct 26, 2010)

Tarron said:


> Signed this.
> 
> Though you need 100000 signatories to get it before parliament, and even then they will probably say we will look at it if/when it comes up.
> 
> I hope it works, but the pessimist in me says it won't.


I feel pretty much the same but if we don't try we will never know.and there is a fair ol few of us on rfuk throw in some friends and family and that figure is not so large after all(i hope)


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Tarron said:


> Signed this.
> 
> Though you need 100000 signatories to get it before parliament, and even then they will probably say we will look at it if/when it comes up.
> 
> I hope it works, but the pessimist in me says it won't.


it's worth a try.
at the end of the day, they're always scaremoungering us, so this way they can see they have 100,000 people that they'll come up against when it comes to puting up a fight.

i don't foresee it myself - then banning reps that it. it's a huge trade industry and at the end of the day it brings a lot of money into this country. Jo Public might not know that, but defra will. So long as it's money earned; it'll stick.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Signed :2thumb:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I'm not trying to say its not worth It, its always worth a shot.

And I agree about the trade and defra.

It's up on my Facebook page anyway, try to get some extra people on it.


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

Signed and sorted:2thumb:


----------



## lisacrestedgecko (Feb 28, 2011)

come on guys please sign this there are millions of people on fb and if we can make a good impression with more than 100,000 maybe they'll sit up and take notice  i'm lisa off facebook xxx


----------



## furry_orange (Mar 29, 2010)

go boyfriend to sign  will get friends to sign as they come round


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

SIGNED and confirmed, hope the vile government don't try anything silly


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

just waiting on the email , no bastard government gunna take my beloveds away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Signed!!:2thumb:


----------



## chaos (Jun 12, 2010)

Signed :2thumb:


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

Signed this last night but it says the closing it septmber 2nd?

Edit: 2012, my bad, we can easily get enough by then!


----------



## Kitkat21 (Nov 2, 2010)

signed and shared with everyone i know!!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I've managed 5 fb friends signing it. Hopefully the other 200 will jump on it


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

152 in less than 24 hours... if we can make it 280 by tonight then we're off to the best start. 100,000 divided by 365 days of a full year = 274ish. So that's how many a day we need. lol. Beginning to look a bit less likely when put like that but then, i'm hoping all these folks will spread the fb love and it'll catch on quick.

I'm looking into other revenues also. x


----------



## antony79 (Sep 26, 2009)

Signed :2thumb:


----------



## BigRoj (Oct 26, 2010)

Good god over 73000 name registered on rfuk and so far under 200 people have signed this. What a disgrace.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

WOOO! 200 signatures! lol. 

kind of sad actually, i thought we'd do better than that... x


----------



## lilys dad (Aug 27, 2011)

ive signed it

oh and posted the link on a few other reptile sites/forums that im on aswell hope you dont mind


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

BigRoj said:


> Good god over 73000 name registered on rfuk and so far under 200 people have signed this. What a disgrace.


I suppose most members don't sit in the newbie advice section, paste the link to this thread in your signatures maybe


----------



## -Anubis- (Jan 23, 2010)

signed and confirmed


----------



## reptFAN (May 25, 2011)

Come on people if you care about the welfare of your animals get this signed !!


----------



## Jay1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

Signed, posted to my facebook and about to be on my sig on here :2thumb:


----------



## Dragonlady42 (Sep 5, 2011)

*im new but ive signed *

*hi saw your petition post so i have signed : victory:*


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Signed! Maybe the newbie advice section isn't the best place for this as there are never that many RFUKers viewing it compared to the Help & Chat pages...


----------



## Neno (Sep 7, 2011)

Done :whip:


----------



## Basa (Jul 4, 2011)

Signed  Posted a link at work to my local vets as well so he can put it up


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Signed it but the number didnt go up ....


----------



## BigRoj (Oct 26, 2010)

quadrapop said:


> Signed it but the number didnt go up ....


 
Have you had the email to confirm yet ? You need to click the link on that for it to count.

regards

Roj


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

signed :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

not sure 100k signatures would make it be discussed. Three petitions got 100k (death penalty among them), but no MPs turned up to back discussion on them, so....nothings happening now. Democracy when they feel like it.: victory:


----------



## BadaBing (Mar 23, 2011)

Signed and confirmed : victory:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
i'll put this in my sig:2thumb:

hope others wil follow


----------



## David24 (Sep 11, 2011)

signed and confirmed:2thumb:


----------



## kay-leighann (Oct 12, 2009)

Signed  

Am posting it on Facebook too 

xxxxx


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

i have signed and plastered this all over facebook
and been confirmed: victory:
come on people for :censor: sake
this could potentially be our hobby
this might not make a difference but if there any chance it can
we should all sign it :bash:


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Signed


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

what are the odds of that many ppl signing it?

and if they did what are the odds of it making any differance


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

fardilis said:


> what are the odds of that many ppl signing it?
> 
> and if they did what are the odds of it making any differance


probably not much, of either. BUT, it'll stand well in the reptile community that there are people out there who are willing to stand up for a cause. takes two mins to do, and what would be the harm done by doing it?

that's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Signed


----------



## MetalCageGecko (Oct 24, 2011)

I've signed it, and also put it up on facebook asking all my friends to sign it.....
Even though the goverment may ban exotic pets, do they really think it will stop the trade of em???
I know for a fact I won't give up without a fight to keep mouth... but hopefully we can stop it from happening.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

So... everyone that decided not to sign this as they thought it was a silly idea...
It didn't take much for them to start throwing laws about in America.

What's you're views on it now?


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

LuiBlu said:


> So... everyone that decided not to sign this as they thought it was a silly idea...
> It didn't take much for them to start throwing laws about in America.
> 
> What's you're views on it now?


Different circumstances and laws/government in the USA.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Purple_D said:


> Different circumstances and laws/government in the USA.


Doesn't take much for Big Brother to talk their way into the UK. Politics doesn't just exist in the US.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

My opinion of the petition is exactly the same as when it was first posted: that it was a well-intentioned, but naive attempt to extract a guarantee of protection that no government would ever give due to the ambiguous nature of the the petition. It's stated aim:

_The Complete Protection of, and Prevention of the Abolishment (sic) of, the Herpitological (sic) Pet Trade in the UK; highlighting the reassurance that we will not face illegalities (sic) in owning Herpitological (sic) Animals in the future, near or distant._

... are _*far*_ too wide ranging to _*ever*_ achieve a realistic chance of success. Sorry if this sounds harsh: it's not meant to. I'm just trying to be realistic.


----------

